# Fresh air



## Smokewun (Oct 13, 2012)

Now that its getting cold, I'm wanting to draw fresh, cool air from outside. My question, what type of filter should i buy or make?


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2012)

Smokewun said:
			
		

> Now that its getting cold, I'm wanting to draw fresh, cool air from outside. My question, what type of filter should i buy or make?




Filter for the intake? You mean to keep bugs out?


----------



## Smokewun (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess. Is that the only thing i have to worry about? Bugs?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes.  And there aren't many bugs when the weather is cold.  I put a chunk of old screen on the outside end of my vent pipe.


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2012)

Smokewun said:
			
		

> I guess. Is that the only thing i have to worry about? Bugs?



I ask because you don't need a filter for drawing air in from outside. A filter would go on your exhaust from your grow space. I don't run a filter because I vent directly outside and the negative pressure in the tent keeps all outdoors at non existent.


----------



## Smokewun (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! So i don't need to clean the air before its introduced to my garden?


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2012)

Smokewun said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! So i don't need to clean the air before its introduced to my garden?



Just to keep pests out depending on where you are drawing your air from and time of year. Like OSG said, not many bugs come Winter time in my kneck of the woods.


----------



## greenfriend (Dec 9, 2012)

i cover my 2 intakes with the white prefilter used on carbon filters, keeps bugs out. my intakes also have dampers that close when the fans are not pulling air


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2012)

Having a simple filter over your intake will also keep the dust and small debris from building up in your tubes or hoods, but the screen has to checked and cleaned regular so that you don't lose good air flow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2012)

I would just use some kind of screen.


----------



## Green n Purp (Jan 26, 2013)

Use a fine metal mesh or nylon if only available for an intake (screen from hardware store); must clean once a month to ensure good flow and no clogage.  Exhaust must be filtered with carbon scrubber system to "ododless" the exhaust.  Not nessessary if there are no neighbors and or not roof venting.  It is always a good idea to run ALL exhaust up thru the chimeny and out the roof top to be discreet and air at 15-25' above ground level is generally uptaken into the atmosphere eliminating any smells at all from the mailman, drifty neighbor, or snooping wonderers possible mowing the lawn or a city worker doing an unexpected "mainenence" call or electrical wiring job.  You never know what will plop onto the property.  Venting out the roof is almost a sure bet for safety via smells.  DO IT or risk losing the whole operation.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is my take on bringing straight fresh cold air into your grow room and what you really need to know. first off  as for screening / filters  you can use furnace filter material  but  running fresh air in  specially  in cold climates  is DEW POINT in your room    cold air hitting  warm air   is like a perfect storm  the hot mixes with cold creating air that holds lots of water molecules  thus  humidity, wet floors ,and walls sweating, this is not a good thing  trust me  MOLD is a 100 percent guarntee  behind your panda  film  and then your into another whole world of hurt and possible health issues .
Fresh air is very important of course  but how you get it ready to enter room 
you need to make a hot box  so really  you need to make a box outside where fresh air will go into  a thermostatically  controlled  heater  to allow the cold air to heat up  this way  your dew point can stay low  when both  fresh air and  room temps collide


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 26, 2013)

All good reasons why i just draw the air from inside my house into my room and exhaust it outside.


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2013)

All I have to do is vary the degree to which I open a window in my spare room that houses my tents. We have been in a deep freeze here and I have not had to open it at all lately. As spring approaches I have to open the window more and more during lights on. Just another reason I love growing in tents. I also vent my exhaust outside.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2013)

I always draw air from inside my House that is climate controlled.


----------

